# Onboard sound und Soundkarte gleichzeitig ?



## Maurice J. (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community, ich bins wieder 
Ich wollte mal nachfragen, aub es möglich ist, dass ich mein Headset und meine Boxen gleichzeitig angeschlossen habe.
Ich habe eine Xonar DX Soundkarte und onboard sound weiß ich leider nicht, wie es heißt.
Immoment muss ich jedesmal wenn ich über boxen hören möchte hinter den Pc kriechen und umstecken.
Wenn ich über Headset hören möchte muss ich wieder hinter den Pc kriechen und umklemmen.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt mir helfen, sodass ich beides gleichzeitig an habe.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Sync (9. Juli 2011)

gleichzeitig geht nicht. aber du kannst ein Y adapter kaufen.


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

Ein Y-Kabel von 1x3.5mm Klinke auf 2x3.5mm Klinke kann das erledigen.
Einfach zwischenstecken


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Juli 2011)

Ja geht, du must dann halt nur immer zwischen den Soundkarten umschalten, was aber kein problem darstellen sollte, sind 3 klicks und fertig. 

Nur gleichzeitig den Sound auf Headset und Boxen geht nicht, aber das wär ja eh unnütz.


----------



## Maurice J. (9. Juli 2011)

Genau das was dfence geschrieben hat, möchte ich erreichen.
Am pc umstellen ist nicht schlimm anders wollte ich das auch garnicht 
Wie kann ich das denn so einstellen dfence ?


----------



## Sync (9. Juli 2011)

..soundeinstellungen. 
Systemsteuerungen ->  Hardware und Sound -> Sound
Und dann den Output auswählen, den du nutzen möchtes.

Oder unten Rechts in der Symbolleiste, rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol -> Wiedergabegeräte


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

Dabei muss aber eines der Geräte am Onboard und eines an der SoKa sein, ist also auch nicht unbedingt optimal.


----------



## Maurice J. (9. Juli 2011)

Bei den Wiedergabegeräten wird nur meine Soundkarte angezeigt.


----------



## Sync (9. Juli 2011)

Soka = Soundkarte ..

Das ist wiederum seltsam..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juli 2011)

Soka= Soundkarte!
Wir sind nur zu faul das immer auzszuschreiben!


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Juli 2011)

@Hawx wieso nicht optimal, er will nur net immer umstecken, also Boxen an die Asus karte, und Headset an Onboard Sound, ist doch ne optimale lösung.

@Maurice, du gehst in Windows 7 in die Systemsteuerung, da klickst du auf Sound, und dort drinne legst du immer das Standart gerät fest. Ich habs bei mir so gemacht das ich ne verknüpfung einfach aufn Desktop gelegt hab, so must dann net immer in die Systemsteuerung gehen, sondern kommst mit einem klick dahin. 

Ich hab das gleiche übrigends auch bei mir, da ich mehrere Soundkarten für mehrere bereiche einsetz, OnboardSound den Spdif für Filme an den AVR, ne X-FI fürs Headset, ne Prodigy2 für Musik, und 2 USB Asio karten fürs Mixen und Musizieren bzw Recording.


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

Nicht optimal, weil er so immer an einem Endgerät nicht den besten Klang hat.
Was das Problem ansich angeht ist es natürlich die einfachste Lösung


----------



## Maurice J. (9. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke für die vielen Antworten 
Leider habe ich immernoch das Problem, dass die Onboard soundkarte nicht angezeigt wird.
Hier mal ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Juli 2011)

Im bios Onboard Sound aktivieren 


@Hawx je nachdem was er für nen Headset hat, und was für nen gehör, ist das aber egal


----------



## Maurice J. (9. Juli 2011)

Ok, ich habe es im Bios umgestellt nun wird alles angezeigt.
Aber wenn ich jetzt den Onboard Sound aktivire also als standart mache kommt kein ton...


----------



## Sync (9. Juli 2011)

treiber drauf?


----------



## Maurice J. (9. Juli 2011)

Jap, dass ist er.


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. Juli 2011)

Onboard im Bios auf Auto oder enabled ?


----------



## Maurice J. (10. Juli 2011)

enabled, sonst wird es nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Maurice J. (10. Juli 2011)

Kann mir keiner mehr helfen :/ ?


----------



## Maurice J. (10. Juli 2011)

Habe es hinbekommen.
Keine Ahnung wie, aber es geht 

Ich danke allen, die mir hier bei meinem Problem geholfen haben.
Mal wieder Superschnell und supergut.
Bin beeindruckt wie immer ^^ klasse Forum nur weiter so 

Edit: Kann geclosed werden.


----------



## Basti18 (23. September 2013)

Hi!

Auch wenns schon was älter is hier .

Wie haste das Problem denn gelöst? oder echt keine Ahnung .

Habe jetzt vor mir zu meinem Superlux HD 681 mit zalmanmic ne Asus Xonar DG zu holen. Bei mir hängen die Boxen im moment am onboard sound, und mein Kopfhörer am frontanschluss vom Gehäuse. Da dacht ich mir ich frag mal nach bevor es bei mir zu Problemen kommt .

Später kommt vielleicht  ein beyerdynamic 770 oder 990 dazu, passt da die Xonar DG auch noch?

mfg Basti


----------

